# 'The Holme' - Cliviger - July 2012 **IMAGE HEAVY**



## sonyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Well after a failed Sunday 'splore, due on my part to excessive beverages, I managed to have a look at a couple of local places I've been meaning to see for a while. As it turned out, they were both more trashed than I had hoped, but still managed a good 'look' at them both  

Explored with a non member.

Bit of history on the first place - *'The Holme' Cliviger*


In 1431, reference was made to Thomas Whitaker of The Holme. "It was originally a 40-room manor house built in 1603 and was the seat of the Whitaker family from the 15th century. The first Whitaker to arrive at The Holme was believed to be Richard de Whitacre, who arrived in Cliviger in 1340 from 'High Whiteacre' at Padiham. The families are descended from the first families of Lancashire, the Sherburnes, Townleys, Stanleys, and Harringtons and continued this tradition by later marrying into the Towneley family and later the Newells of Read," according to the celebrated historian Dr. T. D. Whitaker who, as well as being vicar of St. John's Church in 1788, also planted many of the fine trees around the house.
It sits on the site of an earlier property. "Originally built of wood, the center and eastern wing were rebuilt by 1603. The west remained of wood until 1717 and had one or more private closets for the concealment of priests, the family having continued as recusants until the end of Elizabeth's reign, if not later.
"Prior to the Whitaker ownership of the manor, Holme belonged to the Tattersall family . . . previously belonged to Edward Legh, to whomit probably descended from Margery de Middlemore, daughter of Gilbert de la Legh. It is conjectured that a Whitaker married a daughter of the Middlemore family."

"The Holme is a picturesque two-story stonebuilt house, with stone-slated roof, standing amidst beautiful scenery in the valley of Cliviger, facing south. The plan follows the usual type of central hall and projecting endwings [the shape of an "H"], but in the course of time and as a result of rebuildings and alterations has lost some of its originial features, though retaining many of the characteristics of the earlier building. It is said to have been constructed originally of wood, but the middle and east wings appear to have been rebuilt in stone about the year 1603 or before." (ref: "A History of Lancashire" p.482)
In March 2003, the middle and east wings burned (the police suspected arson). Threehundredyearold oak beams fell in on the walnut floor in the living room, with its fieldstone fireplace and mirrored wall. Since The Holme is a national landmark, it is supposed to be restored to its former state, but by whom? The west wing and the 1854 northeast addition were not affected.


Oh no....secca!!!



H43 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

False alarm!



H44 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Hellllloooooo!!!



H42 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H3 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H4 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H5 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H6 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H7 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H8 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H9 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H10 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H14 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H16 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H17 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Don't buy one of these!!!!!



H18 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H20 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H21 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H23 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H25 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H26 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H30 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H31 by Image-inthis, on Flickr




H37 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Well I hoped you enjoyed 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 18, 2012)

Fantastic in-depth report, beautiful place & photos, love no 4 !


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 18, 2012)

What a building! Must have been fantastic in its day! Great report and pics, i like the strange toy shot


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 19, 2012)

Superb report & photos,cant see it been restored now.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2012)

Glad to see you're keeping busy whilst you're skiving off work dude!!! 

Well done on that report and 'splore!

M and T


----------



## strider8173 (Jul 19, 2012)

what a wonderful place, i love seeing these sorta places. nice work


----------



## sonyes (Jul 19, 2012)

skeleton key said:


> sonyes I will have to be honest when I saw the first two pics of that caravan I thought ohhh No please no his heads not cleared at all
> Then From pic three onwards quality and big sigh lol
> Looks a lovely place and again makes you wonder what it looked like back in the day
> And do so hope it can be restored.
> ...



Lol, thanks SK, I have seen pictures of the place in it's heyday, and it's truly magnificent! As for restoration, I really don't think they will do anything, as much as I would love them to do!
There are heaps of trash and debris out the back, as though someone has, at some point, tried to strip it, but tbh I think they have given up! 

Such a shame, because this is a stunning place, in a stunning location!


----------



## sonyes (Jul 19, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> What a building! Must have been fantastic in its day! Great report and pics, i like the strange toy shot



Yeah I liked the toy too, just something about it.......love seeing stuff like that


----------



## sonyes (Jul 19, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Glad to see you're keeping busy whilst you're skiving off work dude!!!
> 
> Well done on that report and 'splore!
> 
> M and T



Cheers guys, see, the rain does have it advantages!!


----------



## krela (Jul 20, 2012)

H5 is a fantastic shot.


----------

